# Working on ANOTHER DIY background



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

So here is what is in the works, not gonna post every detail as I have done it before. Going for an Amazon river bank look on a 20 gallon long. Just making this to practice on this look as I will be trying this on either my 110 gallon or my 180 if I achieve the look I want...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Different take on the ones you have created in the past, looks good. 
How are you going to break up the solid black?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

DanniGirl said:


> Different take on the ones you have created in the past, looks good.
> How are you going to break up the solid black?


Thank you!

I added different shades of brown to it to make it look like mud. When I was applying the color you were able to see the brown really well, after it dried not so much. Looks really dark and I really hope it doesnt get too much darker when it gets wet, the wood will, so altogether it will look okay, I hope.

Loading a picture right now but it is taking for ever, will post it soon...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Here it is...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

So I wet it a little to make sure I liked the look, I think it looks decent, not my best work but its okay...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The brown adds a lot more depth to the piece. Once it's illuminated in the tank, it will really stand out. Nice work! =D>


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you!

Here is the filtration part that I promised.

Here is a side shot where you can see the background intake.









Here is a closeup of the front.









Here is a shot of the same thing from the back.









Here is a full shot of the back with the HOB Magnum that I will be using, I know it is hard to see but that is a prety large space for the seeded media and the heater.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good on the background.

Is there a reason you made the intake screen in the background so small? I would think it should be larger in case something was to get stuck up against the screen and block it.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I probably should have made it a bit bigger but I didnt have a larger PVC piece so I stuck with that. It is a small tank so if it clogs up I can easily remove the obstruction, if clogged, water will overflow over the background and into that compartment if it happens to clog when I am not there. It shouldnt be a problem... I hope


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like it will work! It's only a 20gal tank so I think you should be fine. As you said, it's a practice one.


----------

